# Nissan Sentra 2002 UnderCarriage Cover



## Prashant (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi
Does anyone know where I can buy a replacement undercarriage cover. I do not know if this is the correct term, but my neice ran over a rock that stripped the undercarriage cover, i think is plastic. I am looking to replace that. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------

